# My goodness there are a lot of cyclists out there.



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

I was out today from well before sunrise till after sunset.

It is amazing to see how many folks there are commuting by bike.

Mt. Vernon Trail sunrise.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

From the other side of the bridge the views are just as good and the trail is just as busy.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Although not as busy as some of the other routes into the city the Roosevelt Bridge sure is pretty.

And cyclists weren't the only ones out enjoying the trails.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

It was a beautiful evening to be a cyclist.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Almost a shame that a day like this can't go on forever.







now.....did anyone count how many cyclists we saw today?


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 20, 2007)

Hey, those twilight biker shots look COOL! Next time you go taking night pics of passing cyclists, make them all use blinkies because those are the coolest ones of all!


----------



## acckids (Jan 2, 2003)

I noticed a lot of people looking over at you as you took the picture. Anyone give you grief about taking their photo or do they even know.


----------



## kvojr (Jul 17, 2007)

I wish my city was more commuter friendly. :-(

Awesone pictures as always!


----------



## My Own Private Idaho (Aug 14, 2007)

What's that thing the overgrown Boy Scout is riding?


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

My Own Private Idaho said:


> What's that thing the overgrown Boy Scout is riding?


That is a Worksman tricycle, he is a Park Ranger going between the Jefferson and Roosevelt Memorials as he seems to every evening around 6.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

I like the life ring in case he accidently rides into the river .

But boy do I love your reflection shots. I haven't been commuting for about a month now due to traffic and dark conditions along the freeway I ride into Carson. Boy am I feeling bummed now. ..thanks .


----------



## treebound (Oct 16, 2003)

That Roosevelt Bridge looks like it could be a squeeze to pass or be passed on it.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

treebound said:


> That Roosevelt Bridge looks like it could be a squeeze to pass or be passed on it.


Entry to exit for a cyclist the thing is about a half mile long, there are several wider spots but most of it is as shown-there is no room to pass and cyclists going in opposite directions have to slow to walking speed to pass. Fortunatly it is mostly used by commuters and the flow commuters tends to be going in one direction.

Not very many casual users and new cycling buddies know about the bridge as the entry from either side isn't marked and access is not clearly obvious.


----------



## AWRider (Aug 24, 2008)

Those are some fantastic shots of the city. As a N. VA native, the shots look very familiar. Makes me wish I didn't work out in the suburbs and could commute in past the monuments everyday. The Mt. Vernon trail looks a little more crowded than the W&OD.


----------



## nate (Jun 20, 2004)

You must not have had the camera out all that much before sunrise since you missed me.  

Nice pictures, as usual.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

acckids said:


> I noticed a lot of people looking over at you as you took the picture. Anyone give you grief about taking their photo or do they even know.


Some folks wave, some folks smile, a few frown, most ignore me.

A few folks I know stopped to chat.

IME when you are riding on one of the busy DC MUTs most of your attention and focus is on staying out of harms way and someone or something off the trail gets little attention. Normally when I do one of these commuter posts I make some attempt to be inconspicuous, this time I didn't bother so more folks noticed and reacted to that nutcase with the camera on the side of the trail.


----------



## peyo (Aug 5, 2008)

That sky is dramatic! Nice pictures.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

nate said:


> You must not have had the camera out all that much before sunrise since you missed me.
> 
> Nice pictures, as usual.


I was messing around with sunrise pic, picking a place to shoot cyclists from and and just generally having a slow time getting my act together first thing in the morning so I missed a lot of commuters with good lights. 

It is amazing how busy that trail is even before dawn. One thing I did notice (and thought was stupid) was how many cyclists without headlights were buddying up with someone with a light-not the safest thing in the world and if they are going to commute in the dark there really is no excuse to be without a head (and tail) light. :mad2:


----------



## KWL (Jan 31, 2005)

MB1 said:


> ....there really is no excuse to be without a head (and tail) light. :mad2:


Especially considering how inexpensive the Planet Bike SuperFlash and 1W Blaze are.

So when are you going to snap that guy in the USCG jersey? Sounds like you need to get out there earlier.


----------



## Gregory Taylor (Mar 29, 2002)

*Cool...as always....*

A couple of familiar faces in your shots. Really neat. 

You really should consider putting together a photo book of the DC cycling scene. Divvy it up by genre. The two posts above would make a great "commuters" section, for example. "Racers" and "Couriers" might be other chapters.


----------



## Scot_Gore (Jan 25, 2002)

Winter's beginning to set in. The numbers I'm seeing are way down from summer already. Nothing official just my own observations. It's been in the 30's or low 40's everyday this week in the AM and I'm into my locker room right about when the sun is breaking the horizon. 2 of the 18 lockers for bike commuter locker room I rent have opened up. The locks are gone and the compartments are empty. No snow yet, we generally see the first flakes around Halloween and often have permanent snow cover until March starting around Thanksgiving. 

Scot


----------



## lalahsghost (Aug 27, 2007)

MB1, you do so much cyclist watching/shooting that you could be our house representative for cycling sociology!


----------



## dingster1 (Jul 2, 2006)

Great shots man!!!


----------



## Slim Again Soon (Oct 25, 2005)

*Nice pix!*

That first one is awesome, but others are good, too.

Need more shots of that she-rider in blue ! 

I could stand somewhere on my route and see that many riders in a month -- it's a lonely life as a commuter down here in the Deep South.

Virginia in the fall -- doesn't get much better than that.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

ever get the bird when you're taking pics of strangers?


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

FatTireFred said:


> ever get the bird when you're taking pics of strangers?


Good one.

Don't see any pic of that, do you?

Likely the grumpy folks don't have time to react.


----------



## KWL (Jan 31, 2005)

FatTireFred said:


> ever get the bird when you're taking pics of strangers?


You've given me an idea......


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

KWL said:


> You've given me an idea......


You might be strange but you're not a stranger......  

However if you want your photo posted on the internet that way who am I to argue.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

MB1 said:


> Good one.
> 
> Don't see any pic of that, do you?
> 
> Likely the grumpy folks don't have time to react.




didn't know that you posted every pics taken... then again, I didn't ask if you got a pic of the bird, just if you ever got one/any


----------



## MTT (Oct 14, 2005)

That was really cool- you got a great cross-section of the cycling community. From the mom, to the 70's soul survivor with no helmet and a cotton T, to the older woman, to the racer in his team jersey. Any city USA, and as gas keeps going up and money gets tight- more people will join our ranks.......................MTT


----------



## Killroy (Feb 9, 2006)

No Helmet = Darin Award hopeful.


----------

